# Schlangenmuster



## devStorm (20. Mai 2004)

Also eins vorerst, ich habe die Suchfunktion schon ausgiebig misbraucht, aber leider nichts hierdrüber gefunden. 

Also ich möchte folgendes machen. Einen SchlangenWassermusterVerlauf, und zwar von oben nach unten. 

Also oben sollte eben so ein Schlangenartigesmuster sein, und unten eben so ein verwischteswasser, oder gekräuseltes Glas. Und das ganze mit einem Verlauf, so das in der Mitte ein sehr weicher unsichtbarer Verlauf entsteht. 

Wie würde man soetwas angehen ? Gibt es Tutorials oder ähnliches ? Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir jemand helfen könnte. 

Vielen lieben Dank

Andrej


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Mai 2004)

hast du das Schlangen-/Wassermuster schon oder brauchst du genau das noch? Ich mache sehr ungern Eigenwerbung, aber wie du so einen Verlauf hinbekommst steht auf meiner Seite unter Photoshop -> Grundlagen 

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## devStorm (20. Mai 2004)

Also mit der Verlaufgeschichte kenn ich mich schon aus, aber eben das Schlangen/Wassermuster. Ich weiß nicht wie ich so ein Schlangenmuster hinbekomme.


----------



## ShadowMan (20. Mai 2004)

Ich weiss ja leider nicht genau wie du es gern haben willst, aber ein Schlangenmuster könntest du eventuell von einer Ledertasche abfotographieren oder danach mal im Inet suchen.

Und bei Wassermuster weiss ich leider gar nicht was du meinst  

Aber eigentich dürfte es doch kein Problem sein im Inet ein Bild von Wasser zu finden oder?!  Und das dann wie du schon selbst kräuseln oder schwingen.


----------

